# Naturals that were once relaxed post up your pics of your relaxed days!



## MsLizziA (Mar 4, 2010)

I look back on the days when my hair was permed and it was actually pretty! As far as health though, i had no idea what i was doing. I used to wash, condition, and flat iron my hair with nothing in it . 

So post up pics your old hair and your newly natural hair!

This is the natural hair:






The relaxed pics are attached


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG!!! It's been a long time for me...wow! ('07)











I sometimes miss the blond hair! Oh wells!


----------



## JustKiya (Mar 4, 2010)

That's the *only* picture I have of myself with a relaxer.  That was - 1996, I think.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Charz (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 4, 2010)

Good Thread! The Relaxed Hair is Pretty, but All of ya'lls natural hair Looks Better and more healthy and fuller! And your faces looks younger.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 4, 2010)

Whoo chile! I had to go into the _*archives *_for these puppies! Dang its been a minute! Anywhoo heres the ics:














​


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 4, 2010)

WOW BMP!! Your hair is so much longer being Natural! Or am I wrong?


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm transitioning, but here's my back in the day photo and my most recent...


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 4, 2010)

KCcurly said:


>


Dang girl u look completely different! I like your natural hair soooo much better on you


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 4, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> WOW BMP!! Your hair is so much longer being Natural! Or am I wrong?


Her hair def looks longer natural to me


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 4, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> WOW BMP!! Your hair is so much longer being Natural! Or am I wrong?


My hair is definitely the longest its ever been as a natural but my hair was about APl or a little past it in that pic....the pic doesn't show my full length....it was decent but it was nothing to write home about especially compared to how my hair looks now

What a blast from the past!

*BoingBoing *I really liked your hair blonde it was purrtiful its gorge now as well.


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Mar 4, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> My hair is definitely the longest its ever been as a natural but my hair was about APl or a little past it in that pic....the pic doesn't show my full length....it was decent but it was nothing to write home about especially compared to how my hair looks now
> 
> What a blast from the past!
> 
> *BoingBoing *I really liked your hair blonde it was purrtiful its gorge now as well.


 
Thank You , I miss it sometimes. But never again. If I want blond I will buy a wig lol.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 4, 2010)

boingboing said:


> Thank You , I miss it sometimes. But never again. If I want blond I will buy a wig lol.


Yea you look like a completely different person


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 4, 2010)

bump.....................


----------



## TemiLnd (Mar 4, 2010)

4 months growth bet relaxers: Aug 06-Dec 06





May 07




The TRIM / cut  that made me go natural





BC to Me now - ALL NATURAL~~


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow...my relaxed days seems like eons ago!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Mar 4, 2010)

This was me with my relaxed hair.  I loved my hair back then!


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle (Mar 4, 2010)

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> This was me with my relaxed hair.  I loved my hair back then!



I like your natural hair much better.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 4, 2010)

My hair was bone-laxed LOL dry and brittle most of the time

These pictures are from 2006.  The one of me in a blue dress is Dec 1, 2006 at a Christmas party. Nov 30, 2006 was the day of my last relaxer. I was just tired of relaxing. A few months later I BC'd.

1st pic - my DD and I in 2006
2nd pic - me and my DH in 2006
3rd pic - actually this is me in 2000


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Mar 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My hair was bone-laxed LOL dry and brittle most of the time
> 
> These pictures are from 2006.  The one of me in a blue dress is Dec 1, 2006 at a Christmas party. Nov 30, 2006 was the day of my last relaxer. I was just tired of relaxing. A few months later I BC'd.
> 
> ...


Maria did you have that stiff relaxed hair that wouldn't move when the wind blew like me? I was bone-laxed too man oh man that was eons ago......thank god lol

Now when my hair is straightened it dances in the wind then falls back into place


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 4, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> My hair was bone-laxed LOL dry and brittle most of the time
> 
> These pictures are from 2006.  The one of me in a blue dress is Dec 1, 2006 at a Christmas party. Nov 30, 2006 was the day of my last relaxer. I was just tired of relaxing. A few months later I BC'd.
> 
> ...


Your DD?!?! How old are you!? Yall look like sisters!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, here goes nothing:

Long layers





Long with highlights





Long pony





Chopped 8 inches for 1st transition attempt BC & relapsed 
Short layers





Bar Swearing in 2006 (and 7 months preggo)





June 2009 (1 month into my transition)- My law firm pic





My hair was pretty healthy, but required too much maintenance.  Also, my scalp was a hot, itchy, flaky mess!  And when I get my hair flat ironed now, nobody can tell that I don't get relaxers anymore.   Sorry my pics are so big!


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 4, 2010)

This thread is making me want to transition


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry about those thumbnails...I am clearly still lost on pic posting!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 4, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> This thread is making me want to transition


 
Why do you say that?


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Mar 4, 2010)

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I like your natural hair much better. It's gorgeous!


 

Thank you!!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Mar 4, 2010)

*Then and now. Relaxed was around 2007 or so, the natural late 2009.*


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Mar 4, 2010)

I found these two old photos of me ignor my hugeness I was 8 or 9 months pregnant
trying to hide behind my oldest son  I was sooooo huge.
 the photos are fuzzy but I kept it short and relaxed bone straight so All I had to do was slick it back.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a GREAT THREAD! I mean you see a Huge difference in the way the hair is, and EVERYONE looks so much Younger with the Natural hair, And I must say I LOVE the natural hair over the relaxed hair. but that's just me.


----------



## O-ren (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll give you two pics. The first, my hair was nice and healthy and the second after the hard water damage (thinned my hair so much) that eventually led me to cutting it a few times, then finally deciding to go natural.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Mar 4, 2010)

Barbie83 said:


> This thread is making me want to transition


 

Doooo it! lol


----------



## Aviah (Mar 4, 2010)

Here we go!


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## peachfuzzz (Mar 4, 2010)

This is me: 1998





2008









Naturally Me

fresh shape up after BC 9/2009




few months after BC 




Jan 2010


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 4, 2010)

here's when my hair was relaxed.  






all that shine and bling you see is pink oil hiding all the damage i did over the yrs of relaxing lmao i was so over processed it was crazy!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 4, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's when my hair was relaxed.
> 
> 
> 
> all that shine and bling you see is pink oil hiding all the damage i did over the yrs of relaxing lmao i was so over processed it was crazy!




Girl you too! I used to leave that perm on until it was BONE LAXED! talk about damaged! I used to think if it ain't burn, it wasn't straight....


----------



## keelioness (Mar 4, 2010)

Subscribing..great thread O.P. ..Transitioning is frustrating at times but this proves it"ll be more than worth it !!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 4, 2010)

keelioness said:


> Subscribing..great thread O.P. ..Transitioning is frustrating at times but this proves it"ll be more than worth it !!


Thas exactly why i just cut all my hair off...


----------



## Dominican09 (Mar 4, 2010)

........................................


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a few from my fotki..


















ETA: These are all from 2005


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 5, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Girl you too! I used to leave that perm on until it was BONE LAXED! talk about damaged! I used to think if it ain't burn, it wasn't straight....



oh i not only bone laxed (funny term, never heard it before lol) but i relaxed root to tip every relaxer from 13 y/o to around 19 when i learned you're only supposed relax the ng lmao!!!  on top of that i also bleached and dyed my hair on a regular basis.  good lord how do i have hair now


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh i not only bone laxed (funny term, never heard it before lol) but i relaxed root to tip every relaxer from 13 y/o to around 19 when i learned you're only supposed relax the ng lmao!!!  on top of that i also bleached and dyed my hair on a regular basis.  good lord how do i have hair now


YEP! from root to tip! thats how i used to be... damn shame


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> I have a few from my fotki..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like u sooooooooooooooo much better with natural hair. It looks like its more your personality


----------



## jazii (Mar 5, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> I have a few from my fotki..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


you are so pretty. love your hair both ways!!!!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Mar 5, 2010)

i miss my relaxed hair for striaght looks sometimes


----------



## UrbainChic (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's one from when I first relaxed in the beginning of Junior High 





Followed by freshman year of high school





Senior Year of Highschool & Graduation








BUT! I also wanted to share what my hair was like before I got a relaxer:
This was one of the last wash and gos before I got my relaxer while on vacation with my family 





And then this is my first communion hair, when I was 7 years old, and sat still while I got my hair curled with a curling iron. This picture makes me understand why my aunt begged my mom to forbid me to get a relaxer, and makes me wonder why my mom let me get one! 

I would love to rock a grown up (sexied) version of of this do, but i need to grow my hair back first.


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 5, 2010)

Fun thread. This was my last relaxer (late May 2007):


----------



## bablou00 (Mar 5, 2010)

I only thing I miss are my big rollersets!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 5, 2010)

cool thread......


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 5, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Your DD?!?! How old are you!? Yall look like sisters!



Thank you! DD is 20 now (17 in that pic) and I just turned 39 in February.


----------



## brebre928 (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

brebre928 said:


>


Love the natural SO much better on you. It takes years off


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Thank you! DD is 20 now (17 in that pic) and I just turned 39 in February.


Your welcome.. you don't even look that old though


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


>


So is the pic with the blue shirt the one with your natural hair?


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 5, 2010)

likewtr4chklit said:


>


 
OMG! You Now look at least 10 years Younger with your hair Natural! Looks good though!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 5, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> cool thread......


 
 I totally agree!


----------



## Southernbella. (Mar 5, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> So is the pic with the blue shirt the one with your natural hair?



I was texlaxed then. Might has well have been natural.


----------



## keepithealthy (Mar 5, 2010)

1st pic: my relaxed hair
2nd pic: relaxed hair right before I cut it
3rd pic: au natural
4th pic: au natual

I don't miss my relaxed hair but I do miss the length. I want to be able to put my hair in ponytail again. 10 months natural!


----------



## BlaqBella (Mar 5, 2010)

2007


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 5, 2010)

bablou00 said:


> I only thing I miss are my big rollersets!!!


 
 your skin is soooo pretty!!!! and U have a lovely smile... looking at the first photo....bigger hair is very becoming on you!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

Everybody had some pretty nice hair when it was relaxed too. The reason i went natural was because even though i didnt know half the things i know not about taking care of hair, i still thought my hair was pretty nice so if it looked like that relaxed, i wanted to see if i would look even better natural!


----------



## Tene (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## JustKiya (Mar 5, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Everybody had some pretty nice hair when it was relaxed too. The reason i went natural was because even though i didnt know half the things i know not about taking care of hair, i still thought my hair was pretty nice so if it looked like that relaxed, i wanted to see if i would look even better natural!



 The _*only*_ reason my hair looked that good is because it was practically still virgin. I got my first relaxer maybe three months before that picture, which means I had only had one relaxer and maaayyybbbeee a touch-up. If I had pictures of my hair at the end of my relaxer experiment..........erplexed     

I messed up my hair and _*quickly*_.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

Y did i ever relax my hair again???


----------



## changingSeasons (Mar 5, 2010)

Ohh Some of these pics are draw droppingly GORGOEUS! I wouldnt mind having that hair Relxed, Natural, or Texlaxed!!!!

I love the versatility of our hair!

I think that alot of the women do look younger with there natural hair, but thats just IMO, and for me curly hair. 

I am currently transitioning, only 3 months post : ). Hopefully one day I will be where you ladies are!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 5, 2010)

brebre928 said:


>



Girl those pics are "somethin' serious"!!!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

bump.... more pics please...


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 5, 2010)

Great thread!

My relaxed hair:
*POOF*

My newly natural hair:
*POOF*


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

bump....................


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Mar 5, 2010)

This is when I was relaxed in 2001





After being natural for about 6 years, I went back to the relaxer









I was getting tired of the relaxer, so I started chopping!!!


----------



## GreenD (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's my hair relaxed about 2 years ago. It was around this time that I realized I didn't want perms any more because she would perm the heck outta my hair then add tons of heat to "control" it. erplexed And the second pic was taken in Sept. 2009.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 5, 2010)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> This is when I was relaxed in 2001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are you transitioning now or are you natural again in this last pic?


----------



## beans4reezy (Mar 5, 2010)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> This is when I was relaxed in 2001
> 
> 
> After being natural for about 6 years, I went back to the relaxer
> ...


 
Your natural hair is absolutely stunning


----------



## Chromia (Mar 5, 2010)

Relaxed - These 3 are cell phone pics.
2006





wet hair 2007





2007, 11 weeks post relaxer





Natural
Twistout last month





Another one from last month (shaky hands, didn't use blur reduction on camera):


----------



## brittdadutchess (Mar 6, 2010)

I am loving this thread...


----------



## Truth (Mar 6, 2010)

Lettssss seee here


----------



## LoveCraze (Mar 6, 2010)

Subscribing so that I can post my before and after pics some day.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 6, 2010)

I never noticed how then our hair could look until i look at the before and after. It just was not meant to look like that...


----------



## Taina (Mar 6, 2010)

Here some of my pics


























http://images52.fotki.com/v1552/photos/9/1538149/7829330/mmm-vi.jpg


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 6, 2010)

Taina said:


> Here some of my pics



Taina I didn't know your hair was so long before! Beautiful! Must've been hard for you to cut it all off.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Mar 6, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> So are you transitioning now or are you natural again in this last pic?


 
In that last pic, I was like 3 months into my transition. I am fully natural now. Check out my thread about my one year since the big chop.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Mar 6, 2010)

beans4reezy said:


> Your natural hair is absolutely stunning


 

These pics were of my relaxed hair.


----------



## Taina (Mar 7, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Taina I didn't know your hair was so long before! Beautiful! Must've been hard for you to cut it all off.


 Actually i had short hair when i BC ( i had it longer than the one in uniform) this picture is like 4 years old, that was the only time i decide to grow long hair, i did not like straight long hair  so i was usually from ear to shoulder lenght.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 7, 2010)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> In that last pic, I was like 3 months into my transition. I am fully natural now. Check out my thread about my one year since the big chop.


I looked for your thread, i didn't see it


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Mar 7, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> I looked for your thread, i didn't see it


 


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=449362&highlight=


----------



## blackbarbie (Mar 7, 2010)

Sometime in late 2006 or early 2007







April 2007






August 2007






November 2007






March 2008 (13 months into my transition)






Still transitioning (November 2008)





Still transitioning (end product from above ^^^^^)






Still transitioning (November 2008 flat ironed)^^^^^(22 months into my transition)







Still transitioning...Cut and color  (February 2009) ....2 years into transition





June 2009






October 2009 (completely natural)








Taken 2 weeks ago. 100% natural.  Just got about 3-4 inches taken off.


*** The picture in my siggy is in October 2009 and I was newly natural.
As evident by this pic, my hair could get just as straight being natural as it could being relaxed so I decided going natural was the best thing for me (because I could also enjoy the versatility of natural hair). In addition to that, my hair is very fine and I was always fearful of it getting thinner as I got older. I am enjoying the thickness of my natural hair!

BB


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 7, 2010)

blackbarbie said:


> Sometime in late 2006 or early 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO MA'AM! THIS IS ENTIRELY TOOO BEAUTIFUL! Ima need you to post up your regimen and your technique for flat ironing your hair!


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your pics!  A lot of the relaxed pics look just as good as the natural pics.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 7, 2010)

BlackBarbie your hair is beautiful! I love your hair, it is very thick and I love the color, is it your natural color?


----------



## lbellin (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't have any pics of my final length before transitioning, but here are the ones two years before my transition.







Here is me a month and twenty days later.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Mar 7, 2010)

lbellin your hair was beautiful!!!! so shiny and black!


----------



## O-ren (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, Ibellin and Blackbarbie! Your hair was/is stunning! Seriously.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 8, 2010)

Oren_Green said:


> Oh my goodness, Ibellin and Blackbarbie! Your hair was/is stunning! Seriously.


+1 I totally agree.


----------



## RockCreak (Mar 8, 2010)

Well.... I'm newly natural again... so here's a couple of pics prior to BC:











These pics are from 2008, but I maintained my hair at this length...

My siggy is the new me!


----------



## blackbarbie (Mar 8, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> BlackBarbie your hair is beautiful! I love your hair, it is very thick and I love the color, is it your natural color?



Thank you!
My normal hair color is dark brown but for the past 6 years, I have gotten highlights. I would usually get a few shades at one time, including light caramel, blonde and copper. I would only get them once a year though; I never kept/keep them up. (on purpose)

I think I have had my last go round with highlights though because I don't like how it makes my natural hair feel. I wish I could find another alternative that would still deposit this type of color though.

BB


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 9, 2010)

bump bump ...


----------



## silenttullip (Mar 9, 2010)

okay why do I now have the urge to slap on a botanical lol. but anyway let me try and post this pic


----------



## EbbonyTx (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok BB that's it.....I've had it with you! I'm either transitioning or BCing! You are my official hair goal inspiration...my muse...I want to write poetry solely for that mane of yours LOL!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Mar 9, 2010)

i only remember my relaxed hair being healthy ONE time, and that was my senior year of HS. i was relaxed in middle school, after months of begging my mom for a Just for Me, and transitioned my 3rd year of college.

this is what i considered the "ultimate" in healthy hair...lmao oh boy, how confused i was





a few months later in college, i decided to cut...a month later i started getting professional color, then it got "too expensive" and i got box color (and damaged hair)





this is about a month after i took out the weave that took away all my progress and led to the cut that began my transition. i got great growth from it, but hadn't washed or moisturized my hair for 2 months. (EWWWW!) detangling took me from SL to NL. i was about 4 months post here.





11 months post right after a mini-chop, so a month before my BC. i thought i was doin somethin with those see-thru ends.





a few days before BCing...eww it was so dry and chewed up


----------



## janeemat (Mar 9, 2010)

You ladies are just making me sick.  I want long thick natural hair too.


----------



## Barbie83 (Mar 9, 2010)

^^I know right


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Mar 9, 2010)

SignatureBeauty said:


> OMG! You Now look at least 10 years Younger with your hair Natural! Looks good though!


 
Awwww thank you very much!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 10, 2010)

I know they have more natural on here. Post up!


----------



## jazii (Mar 13, 2010)

Oren_Green said:


> Oh my goodness, Ibellin and Blackbarbie! Your hair was/is stunning! Seriously.


 



I agree ;-)


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Mar 13, 2010)

And this was my hair on a good day.....


----------



## Lynnerie (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's a few pics of when I was relaxed. Sometimes I miss being relaxed but not enough to go back.  The last 2 are natural pics.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 22, 2010)

Danell said:


> Here's a few pics of when I was relaxed. Sometimes I miss being relaxed but not enough to go back.  The last 2 are natural pics.


Girl you on point either way!


----------



## shinyblackhair (Mar 22, 2010)

Here are a couple of me with relaxed hair. I miss it...don't judge me!


----------



## cottoncoily (Mar 22, 2010)

The first photo is me relaxed 2 months before the BC in April 2008
The second is after my BC- June 2008


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 22, 2010)

Oren_Green said:


> Oh my goodness, Ibellin and Blackbarbie! Your hair was/is stunning! Seriously.


 
 +2

My relaxed pics are so old, I have to get a scanner and go through some old photo albums. You guys are so lucky to have kept journals of your natural journey.


----------



## wofford16 (Mar 22, 2010)

brebre928 said:


> Girl...You are working it in this pic. I  your style.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Mar 22, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


>



OMG your hair Soo pretty!  And I love your natural hair too!


----------



## Solitude (Mar 23, 2010)

Gorgeous hair, ladies!!!! Bumping!


----------



## Victorian (Mar 23, 2010)

Pics from college days.  I was a John Frieda Frizz Ease and Frizz Ease Relax line JUNKIE in those days   That daily moisturizer from the Relax line was really great, though.  I was so sad when they discontinued those products!  I still have a bottle of the blow dry cream at my parents house -- can't bring myself to throw it away.  When I go home I just sniff it a little and remember the good times, then put it back in the drawer 

1. From junior year, a few months after I found RHC and LHCF
2. Freshman year, with a fairly fresh relaxer and cut
3. sophomore year, around thanksgiving
4. sophomore year, near the end of the school year

My relaxed hair was soooo flat all the time.  Relaxers just work a little TOO much on my hair because it is so fine -- so glad to have volume now!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Mar 23, 2010)

here are my contributions....
one is a couple of yrs ago
two is last year when i cut it into a bob


----------



## nikki5852 (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's my pics. Relaxed hair pics are from high school. My hair never made it past shoulder length until I started to transition. Since big chopping I don't think I've ever had the desire to relax again, I've wanted to wear my har straight hair but definitely not relax it. 

Relaxed Hair:


Transitioning Hair:


Natural Hair: (disregard the fact that i need my eyebrows done in these pics lol)


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 7, 2010)

reviving this thread!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 7, 2010)

nikki your natural hair is beautiful. ♥


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 7, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> NO MA'AM! THIS IS ENTIRELY TOOO BEAUTIFUL! Ima need you to post up your regimen and your technique for flat ironing your hair!



CO-SIGN!
And how long did you transition?!?!


----------



## Rei (Apr 7, 2010)

some of you...lol If I had your relaxed hair when I was relaxed, I probably would have never gone natural






on right


----------



## PearlyCurly (Apr 8, 2010)

Now Natural,


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 23, 2010)

PearlyCurly said:


> ^^^^First Fotki picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your streaks


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 23, 2010)

I've got one. This is a 2001 throwback of me & my niece. I was relaxed then.




She wanted to do my hair for me.


----------



## beebstt (Apr 23, 2010)

you look like melanie fiona, that new singer



UrbainChic said:


> Here's one from when I first relaxed in the beginning of Junior High
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonie (Apr 23, 2010)

Mook's Hair, I love the style your niece gave you.  So cute. 

These are from 2000-2001:














​


----------



## TaraDyan (Apr 23, 2010)

How the heck did I miss this thread?  Here are some of mine:

Rockin' the fake green contacts (yeah ... I know )






Hair looks good.  Double chin ... not so much. erplexed






Relaxers were starting to take their toll on my poor hair.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Apr 23, 2010)

*sigh* I had so much fun with my hair. I was always just a flat ironed stroke away from fierceness.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 23, 2010)

taradyan, your smile is so pretty! ♥


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 24, 2010)

Sorry if some of the pics are big.  I resized them and they still came out huge.

TEXLAXED:

Just cut




(yes that's Brian McKnight )

Maintaining Cut - Dyed my hair back black





Letting it grow out. My ends look thin because a scissor happy stylist thought my hair needed thinning out some.  





Cut off the thinned out ends





Natural:











A lady stopped me in the mall that day to ask me where I got me weave done at.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW, what a lovely thread. I must say it is good to see all the ladies that had healthy relaxed hair who still chose to go natural. I think it proves the point that some ladies go natural because thats the choice they made, people dont always go natural because their relaxed hair is beat up and there is no choice, they do it because they want to.
Thanks ladies, very inspiring.

I was one of the ones that had beat up relaxed hair and thats the reason why I went natural.

I will post pics later.


----------



## skegeesmb (Apr 24, 2010)

My relaxed days:











This is an older picture of my natural hair, but it's about the same length as it was in this picture.  I will try to post pics in my album (because when I went natural they didn't have a lot of the products that they have now, and my hair looks even better than back then).


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 24, 2010)

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Sorry if some of the pics are big.  I resized them and they still came out huge.
> 
> TEXLAXED:
> 
> ...


Whoa! I love your straightned natural hair. Its beautiful! You have to tell me how you did this because I am determined to get my straight hair to look like relaxed hair


----------



## preciouslove0x (Apr 24, 2010)

WOW off topic but there are some BEAUTIFUL women in this thread. Goodness gracious!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 24, 2010)

I use a good blow dryer, a great flat iron, and John Frieda Frizz-Ease Thermal Heat Protection.  I also do not put a lot of product on my hair before hand straightening.  Since I cowash a lot when I do flat iron I clarify & DC.  Then I put one product on before blow drying and one product after blow drying before I flat iron.  I think that is the key to getting it straight becuase otherwise it gets a little greasy and seems not to straighten as well.  

When I want it super straight and want my hair to still revert back (LOL) I will go see my stylist who is the only other person who I allow to put heat on my hair (even though it has been a year since I've seen him because I've been staying away from heat while I grow my hair back out).  Let me know if you have any other questions.  



MsLizziA said:


> Whoa! I love your straightned natural hair. Its beautiful! You have to tell me how you did this because I am determined to get my straight hair to look like relaxed hair


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 24, 2010)

Rei said:


> some of you...lol If I had your relaxed hair when I was relaxed, I probably would have never gone natural



Off topic but Rei I love your outfit. Wherever did you get your dress from?


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 24, 2010)

Here are some of mine
relaxed









natural


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 24, 2010)

You look exactly like the girl in your siggy


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## chickle (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, everyone is so pretty!


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yea I know and we have the same hair type


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] yall have the same face too


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Apr 26, 2010)

WOW!  Great thread MsLizzi!!   Thanks for starting it!   




TemiLnd said:


> 4 months growth bet relaxers: Aug 06-Dec 06
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow...the natural hair is beautiful...just beautiful!   Relaxed hair looks good too, but now days when I see a black woman with natural hair, it just makes her stand out apart from the rest.   It's so INTERESTING and has real personality.  Straight hair is nice, but it just makes you look like everybody else.  But when you rock your natural texture, it just looks so much more intricate and fascinating to look at.  




Barbie83 said:


> This thread is making me want to transition



You are not alone!  I'm finally transitioning due to the great posts and pictures I've seen on this board!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Apr 26, 2010)

Rei said:


>


 
I like your outfit, very gothic lolita


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is are the befores:





















The back was so bad, I ended up cutting it:









And the natural:













































Sorry, I went overboard, cant help it.


----------



## onelove08 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 27, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> *Maria did you have that stiff relaxed hair that wouldn't move when the wind blew like me*? I was bone-laxed too man oh man that was eons ago......thank god lol
> 
> Now when my hair is straightened it dances in the wind then falls back into place



Yes Ma'am I did! 
Years later I realize WHY my hair looked a HAM most of the time. Its because I was going to the salon every week and my hair was over-processed. They would put the relaxer on from root to tip. Back in the early 90's when I was doing my own hair, I realize now that I was texlaxing (didn't know) and stretching for 16 weeks at a time. I was a DIY'er back then. As soon as I stopped doing my own hair my never went past shoulder length without breaking off. So to anyone that is on the hair care journey, whether relaxed or natural, I say do your own hair and stay away from the salon.

1st pic: Me - early 2007 when I was transitioning (notice how much my hair grew in 2 months - with relaxers it grew but always broke off)
2nd pic: Me today with curly hair
3rd pic: My straight hair


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 27, 2010)

^^LMAO @ the easy button!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 27, 2010)

BostonMaria said:


> Yes Ma'am I did!
> Years later I realize WHY my hair looked a HAM most of the time. Its because I was going to the salon every week and my hair was over-processed. They would put the relaxer on from root to tip. Back in the early 90's when I was doing my own hair, I realize now that I was texlaxing (didn't know) and stretching for 16 weeks at a time. I was a DIY'er back then. As soon as I stopped doing my own hair my never went past shoulder length without breaking off. So to anyone that is on the hair care journey, whether relaxed or natural, I say do your own hair and stay away from the salon.
> 
> 1st pic: Me - early 2007 when I was transitioning (notice how much my hair grew in 2 months - with relaxers it grew but always broke off)
> ...


I love the natural on you!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 29, 2010)

Bumping, I love this thread.


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 29, 2010)

Mandy4610 said:


> Bumping, I love this thread.


Doesn't it just inspire you? lol


----------



## MsLizziA (May 1, 2010)




----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 2, 2010)

Relaxed (Halloween)






*Natural!*









































mkay...imma stop now​


----------



## Nya33 (May 2, 2010)

BMP lovely hair, again makes me wanna go natural since my relaxer set back!


----------



## Triniwegian (May 2, 2010)

I am in awe... My hair was pitiful when relaxed and as a natural it is still pitiful. 
I might get a wig because I can't hang with ya'll. 
Absolutely stunning ladies!!!


----------



## Anew (May 2, 2010)

Forgive me in advance, this post is kinda pic heavy

The first few pics are from 2008, they don't really show my length but you can get a feel for how I wore my hair whenver it wasn't in a ponytail or pinned up

this is christmas 2007 I think













Got serious about getting some length here, finally. july 2008





July 2009\
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




november 2009





Curious about what my natural hair looks like





bantu knot out





3 weeks before the BC, just took my braids down. I stopped caring for my ends, bad I know but I knew they were about to get chopped soon. March 2010





hair was in a bun, you can see the newgrowht





THE BC (she washed and combed my hair out before taking the pic)





and here is how i'm wearing my hair now. i did a mini photoshoot. pics of me before the bc, during the bc, after the bc, after my hair was twisted, and he took pics of my stylist giving me an updo (he took step by step pics) it may or may not get published in a hair mag. 





although that pic isn't bad bad, i like me without makeup. that was my first time wearing it EVER, i'll be 30 this year, lol.. if I did wear it again I'd prefer the more natural, subtle look. not too heavy


----------



## Anew (May 2, 2010)

sorry for the big pics


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (May 2, 2010)

/\ You're really pretty and dont even really need makeup *love* the BC pix!

What kind of hair did they use on you for the kinky twists? Those twists are spectacular!


----------



## Anew (May 2, 2010)

Thanks BMP! I have no idea what kind of hair they used, its a different kind than what they usually use on me.


----------



## Anew (May 2, 2010)

sorry again for the big pics, i resized them but they're still big


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (May 3, 2010)

I don't have many pics showing my hair because (1) I kept it in a bun most of the time anyway (2) most of my "hair down" or "nice hairstyle" pics are in my photo album at home

so i went through my facebook and found 3 photos. in two i have my hair down and, in the dorm room one, i have my hair up in a bun. the photo where i'm with one of my female friends (and in black) is another college photo. when i went on campus, taking care of my hair became really difficult because I used to either go to the salon or have my mother do it. i pretty much sucked at doing hair. in college, i knew it wasn't healthy even though i never had a problem with length or breakage. my hair just seemed lifeless and very different from the earlier days. that's one of the reasons why i decided to go natural and i'm happy with my choice the last pic is of my hair now. the one with my mom shows my pressed hair. i think my hair looks healthier but idk. it moved too easily in the breeze though like it was feathery and i felt like i had no hair on my head lol. that's the only thing i miss-my permed hair moved almost as much but was a little heavier. maybe i just need some protein treatments?


----------



## MsLizziA (May 3, 2010)




----------



## brianna-alyssa (May 3, 2010)

KCcurly said:


>


 

Sooo beautiful. You're just destined to have pretty hair . Whether relaxed or natural, A+ !


----------



## Curly Lee (May 3, 2010)

My hair during my senior year. I had a short lil rihanna cut. Previously my permed hair was shoulder length.
I also had braids often when I was permed.


----------



## manter26 (May 3, 2010)

Here are mine (sorry if too big): **tons of pics**

*Relaxed-*

bob and pixie bangs:





Dominican blowout when relaxed





This hair lead me to transition...






*Natural* 





Dominican blowout natural:





braidout from january:


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (May 3, 2010)

The many things I did to my hair while relaxed...

Left it alone:





Bleached it:





Dyed it jet black:





Bleached and cut it (myself):





...and now thankfully, I'm natural.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 4, 2010)

vivEz daNs lamouR said:


> The many things I did to my hair while relaxed...
> 
> Left it alone:
> 
> ...


your natural hair took ten years from your face!


----------



## NaturalPath (May 4, 2010)

*Relaxed* approximately 2003. hair had broken off to this length from APL sad: this was the same day a lady had asked me if I recently got a new cut.



*Natural* 

current length now






jan 2009






2008


----------



## lilliz6 (May 4, 2010)

The first three pics are of my hair relaxed in May 2008... This was my last relaxer for graduation.  The last pic is of my hair now.


----------



## aquajoyice (May 4, 2010)

I have been contemplating going natural after a recent setback. And seeing all of you gorgeous women with such beautiful diverse natural heads of hair has motivated me


----------



## havilland (May 4, 2010)

love this thread.  all you ladies are beautiful!  and your smiles tell it all.

just gorgeous!


----------



## Brownchiq (May 5, 2010)

LOVE THIS THREAD!!! I Just BC IN AUGUST OF 2009.
_*RELAXED HAIR*_
Wash and go 2005
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







rollerset 2005





blowdry flat iron 2007




Transition cut 2009





*NATURAL* BC AUG 2009




Blow dry flat iron after BC




Sept 2009




october 2009


----------



## zioninspiresme (May 5, 2010)

*Relaxed and colored: Fried by the flat iron on the highest heat!*





*Relaxed and colored: Mohawk style*





*Present*


----------



## MsLizziA (May 6, 2010)

girl u look so much younger!


----------



## Shananyganz (May 10, 2010)

The first picture was right before I decided to transition, taken in December 2009, not the best picture (as it pertains to angle, but it was all I had saved on this computer...whomp).

The bottom (with the big hoops) picture was taken after my Big Chop on June 27, 2009 and the two in the multi-colored shirt, are me today (a little over 10 months later)...literally. 

I see a lot of growth, my hair is healthy, it is soft and I am constantly learning something new about it. I protective style 95% of the time...seriously. I put my hair away so much because it grows best when I leave it be. Now that I am starting to get more length, I'll probably be wearing it out more. Right now, I am just trying different styles. The multi-colored shot is a kind of faux mohawk twistout...I dig it. I'm a slicked back hair kind of girl, so this whole hair in my face thing is new to me.

Bottom line, I am ENJOYING my natural hair. I wish I would have made the decision sooner, but I made it when I could handle it...I'm good with that.

~S~


----------



## MsLizziA (May 12, 2010)




----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Chan_USMC (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## rosieposey (Aug 11, 2010)

I had to diggggg for these 

The 3rd pic is the furthest along when I was transitioning 

4th-my FRESH BC!! lol 

5th- I straightened it to see just how short it was


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Aug 11, 2010)

**Pic Heavy**

Air dry






Transition braid out































Transition flat iron


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 11, 2010)

*delete*duplicate post-sowwy


----------



## LilMissRed (Aug 11, 2010)

here are a few that I found on this computer
*1998 or 89 High school*








*2004*




*2006*




*2008*












*my last relaxer was Oct 08, but I got this cut in Dec 08-on my way to natural'ville*




*and today*


----------



## SimJam (Aug 11, 2010)

back in the day


----------



## kandiekj100 (Aug 11, 2010)

At work, and this is the only more recent relaxed photo I could find. This might be late '06. I used to love a good bob.  I'd grow it out (never longer than APL) and then cut it back to a bob.  Gray streak in full force.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 15, 2010)

Relaxed hair:






Two months natural in siggy VVVVV .


----------



## GlamaDiva (Aug 15, 2010)

My Relaxed Days (With extensions)




My profile pic is me as of yesterday!


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## blaque_syren (Jan 2, 2011)

BUMPING!!!!


----------



## Ijanei (Jun 8, 2011)

_idk y, but I had to come look back at this thread!!_


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Averoigne (Jun 9, 2011)

Best thread EVER!  I REALLY want to transition now; I just don't know if I have it in me to face the big chop.


----------

